

University of Reading staging Turing Test at the Royal Society today - asg
http://www.getreading.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/university-reading-stage-turing-test-7213888

======
asg
There's a video a trailer to the event.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hgw9RVwbaw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hgw9RVwbaw)

